# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1 с 7.7 ( 32 или 64 разряда ОС)

## sovik

При попытке установить  обновление 1с 7.7 Бухгалтерия 4.5  появилась ошибка "Версия этого файла несовместима с версией Windows ...." 
   У меня  УСТАНОВЛЕНА 64 - разрядная версия ОС. Нужно искать другой файл обновления, специально для 64-разрядной системы? Или же я что-то делаю неправильно и данную проблему можно обойти?

----------


## сижу на диване

Вопрос актуален!

----------


## avm3110

> Или же я что-то делаю неправильно


Думаю это ближе к истине. 7-к по определению 32-х разрядная....
Скорее всего твоя винда хотела от тебя больше информации о режиме совместимости, под которым нужно запускать установку

----------


## alexandr_ll

> появилась ошибка


Либо воспользуйтесь Распаковщиком.для.х64-систем : http://www.unibytes.com/nFQwuHzNxl-L...98%21%2Fpage12
Либо скачайте уже распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page12
и обновляйтесь им

----------


## сижу на диване

> Либо воспользуйтесь Распаковщиком.для.х64-систем : http://www.unibytes.com/nFQwuHzNxl-L...98%21%2Fpage12
> Либо скачайте уже распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page12
> и обновляйтесь им


Ваши ссылки не открываются((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ваши ссылки не открываются((


Вот новые:
Либо воспользуйтесь Распаковщиком.для.х64-систем : http://www.unibytes.com/folder/fVGIUxRVcUYB
Либо скачайте уже распакованную конфигурацию с MD файлом
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page13
и обновляйтесь им
Вообще-то на форуме есть отдельная тема Полезные ссылки, там все есть

----------

